# Thought you'd get e kick from this...



## Ray (Oct 31, 2009)

I did the Susquehanna OS show last weekend, and we got a big "after church" surge on Sunday.

One woman came to me for advice. She said that she knows nothing about orchids, but has a single pink phal (gotten as a gift), and it is growing absolutely huge. One spike blooms and blooms and blooms, but the *other 8 spikes* simply will not.

She showed me a photo, and the thing must be 20" across, with some of the biggest, nice, flat blooms I've seen in a while. I recommended that she keep doing what she's been doing!

Oh yeah...those other 8 spikes were aerial roots, about 18" long and nicely staked straight up.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 31, 2009)

:rollhappy::clap::rollhappy:


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 31, 2009)

That's somehow sweet..


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 31, 2009)

:rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy: That's better than I do with phals!


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 31, 2009)

Hahahaha


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 31, 2009)

It's interesting how non-orchidists have no idea what roots are on orchids. They are used to terrestrials, and think they should cut off "those things."


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 31, 2009)

wish there was a picture , that must be a very happy plant! sometimes some people do things somewhat better before they 'know the right way to do it'.. sometimes I think things can get over thought and analyzed too much..


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 31, 2009)

HA! What HooT!


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 31, 2009)

:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 31, 2009)

nice!!!! Wish I was such a novice!!!...LOL


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 31, 2009)

She sounds like the classic idiot savant...


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 31, 2009)

Now, now let us not be mean!

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Oct 31, 2009)

You should have sold her some Cobra - oil to help her plant bloom!


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 1, 2009)

Perhaps, if she puts in a prayer request at church, those roots will send out buds. :evil:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 1, 2009)

Sacrilage!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 1, 2009)

good story Jean


----------



## Hera (Nov 1, 2009)

:clap::clap::clap::rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## ohio-guy (Nov 1, 2009)

maybe she is on to something....keeping the roots up keeps them from rotting.....after all, I think I have seen some phals strapped to tree fern slabs and their roots can grow up as well as down.


----------

